# Shetland Memories #2 Crescent's Copper Penny & Crescent Copper Lady



## Tony (Dec 1, 2014)

Cleaning the hooves of Crescent's Copper Penny #[SIZE=12pt]25938 foaled in [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]1948[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]. He and his full sister Crescent Copper Lady #27040 foaled in 1949, were shown extensively and very successfully both as a team and individually. Below is from a show in 1955 in Greeley, Colorado. Ribbons being presented by Mr & Mrs. C. C. Teague of C-Jo Pony Farm, Sherman, Texas.


----------



## Deborah B (Dec 2, 2014)

Just lovely horses. Thanks for sharing a bit of history.


----------

